# Source for decent double sided tape....



## Kalimna (18 May 2013)

Greetings folks,
Following a rather frustrating effort in the garage trying to build a guitar neck angle jig (the 'good' double sided tape I had ran out and the other roll I had turned out to be a nasty piece of clear tape that didnt stick very well at all and involved slippage during routing and wastage of a lump of jig and several unnecessary expletives) I wonder if anyone can suggest a source of good quality double sided tape - you know, the white stuff that is pressure sensitive?
The problem is I cant remember for the life of me where I bought the old roll.

I would appreciate any help anyone can offer, ta muchly.
Adam, frustrated wannabe luthier no nearer to owning an acoustic neck angle jig.


----------



## deserter (18 May 2013)

I use carpet tape, it's got kind of a weave through it. 




~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## barkwindjammer (18 May 2013)

Toolstation have 3 different types, the white fabric carpet tape is among the selection.


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 May 2013)

Whoops, my bad, it was actualy Screwfix  
http://www.screwfix.com/search.do;jsess ... esive+tape


----------



## Gary Morris (21 May 2013)

These may have it
http://www.gawlertapes.co.uk/search.asp ... cloth+tape


----------



## Kalimna (21 May 2013)

Thanks folks,
I ended up going to Screwfix (before it wasn't Toolstation!) and getting their carpet tape. Haven't used it yet, but it looks pretty similar to stuff I have used before.
Again, at much lay,
Adam


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 May 2013)

Just a heads up that Aldi have Unibond DS tape from this Sunday coming. £4.99.
S


----------



## DTTech (28 May 2013)

We buy HD CNC double sided tape. Its not the cheapest but it works very well. We used the regualr type but it kept letting go. Slightly more expense on the tape but less waste on material.

We buy ours from an educational supplier (Technology Supplies) wether they deal with the general public i'm not sure but its not thier product so must be available elsewhere


----------



## bugbear (29 May 2013)

Depending on your purpose, I'd be careful of DS tape. Sometimes, especially with large, thin objects you have such a large surface that (in fact) you get too much adhesion, leading to difficulties when you come to separate again.

Some grief preliminary experiments should serve.

BugBear


----------



## ChrisR (30 May 2013)

Always obtain mine from “Wickes”, it is very sticky and does not let. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

